# Amp buzz on certain notes



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

I got a floor model Traynor YCV40WR a few weeks ago and started to notice that it buzzes when I play certain notes. I checked the tubes and it's one of the preamp tubes that buzzes (middle one). I pushed it into the socket (with a clean dish towel) to make sure it's tight, but it still buzzes with certain notes. 

As for the notes, it seems to change. Last night it was D along the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd strings on clean channel, now it's 5 string (A) or B on crunch depending which room I'm in.

Do I need to replace the preamp tubes?

This is my first tube amp and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nope, nothing to do with tubes. Check the screws. I had a YCV40 that buzzes as well and after months of driving me crazy I discovered it was the screws that held the metal cover over the preamp tubes. A little twisty, twisty and tada!


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

I did that when it first started to buzz and then I took the plate off and it still buzzes. It does seem to come from the middle preamp tube. Man, you'd think they'd have a little more space to get at 'em!

BTW, can I leave the plate off, or do I need to put it back?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

gt90 said:


> I did that when it first started to buzz and then I took the plate off and it still buzzes. It does seem to come from the middle preamp tube. Man, you'd think they'd have a little more space to get at 'em!
> 
> BTW, can I leave the plate off, or do I need to put it back?


I left mine off. I didn't see any reason not to. Although, if you were going to move your amp around a lot (gigging, etc.) I would leave it on.

Have you tried tightening _all_ the screws? Chassis, speaker, etc.?


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

I tightened all the screws, but the buzzing is still there. I put the plate back on 'cause I use this when I go jam with my band. 

Played a party this weekend and it was buzzing, but with everything so loud, didn't seem to be as noticeable.


----------

